# Problem with ports



## krax (Apr 15, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD latest version 32 bit and during the installation process I choose to install gnome desktop. But now I have these problems:

1)
installing from the ports I get


```
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports
```

2)
Installing from the internet br pkg  (I can browse internet so I have an internet connection)


```
pkg_add -r gnome2-power-tools
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/gnome2-power-tools.tbz:[/url] Syntax error, 
command unrecognized
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/gnome2-power-tools.tbz' by URL
```

3) 
Should add/remove work with FreeBSD

I get this below internal system problem


```
The backend exited unexpectedly. This is a serious error as the spawned backend did not complete the pending transaction.
```
I could not find out what is going on.


----------



## krax (Apr 15, 2011)

Also when I check it now cd /usr/ports does not exist. Is it possible at all, also I check in / folder to find any ports folder in nautilus, so I am lost ....


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2011)

It's best not to install any of the packages that are on the CD/DVD. By the time you get to install them they're old.

Just install the base system and once that's running update the ports tree and work from there.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

